# Should I get a Honduran Curly Hair or a Mexican Red Knee?



## Moakmeister (Nov 6, 2016)

I had my mind set on the smithi for awhile, but discovered the albopilosum a little while ago. They both seem to be great tarantulas, but after running their stats against each other, I'm really torn.

They both live 30 years
They are the same size
Their price isn't a problem at all
My debate comes in because the smithi is apparently a hair-kicker to the max. I've seen them kick hairs when someone holds their hand above them. This would make me go for the albopilosum, but the smithi looks so much more awesome. The albopilosum is a dull brown color, not really very appealing. So, tarantula experts, I ask you: which tarantula is more fun, and a better overall experience?


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 6, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> I had my mind set on the Red Knee for awhile, but discovered the Curly Hair a little while ago. They both seem to be great tarantulas, but after running their stats against each other, I'm really torn.
> 
> They both live 30 years
> They are the same size
> ...


then get both!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## EulersK (Nov 6, 2016)

Red knee... that's B. smithi, correct? Try to use scientific names, there are a few tarantulas that could dawn the name "red knee". So we're talking about B. smithi and B. albopilosum (the "curly hair").

You're not wrong in saying that B. smithi is a kicker! The severity of their setae varies from person to person. I don't think it's _that_ bad, but others have gotten rid of their spiders because of it. Note that B. albopilosum has the ability to kick as well, and their setae are about as bad as the B. smithi's in my opinion. Also remember that all tarantulas have individual characteristics - sure, they'll probably follow their species' generalities, but not always. Albo's are known to be pretty docile, but I have a girl that is quite skittish. 

Between the two, expect that the B. smithi will be more active* than the B. albopilosum. So, if that's what you're looking for, then go that way. If you want to be able to handle every so often, then a B. albopilosum will be your best bet. 

*Note: An "active" Brachypelma is still a pet rock compared to most pets


----------



## z32upgrader (Nov 6, 2016)

I have two male B. smithi and they never kick hairs.  I also have a juvie female B. albopilosum and she never kicks hairs.  I disagree with the idea that the albo is dull brown.  My little lady is gorgeous!    My B. smithi are both pet rocks, but my albo is more active.  It's a trade off.  Why not both if money is not an issue?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## chanda (Nov 6, 2016)

I have a Red Knee (_B. smithi) _and she has never kicked hairs at me, nor does she have any ugly bald spots on her abdomen. (Unlike my GBB's, who will kick hairs if I even look at them too closely!) She's a little skittish if I actually reach into her enclosure for anything, but not so much so that I couldn't pick her up if I wanted to. (I don't - I have other T's that are more amenable to handling on the rare occasions that I bring them out for classroom demonstrations.) 

I also have a Curly Hair (_B. albopilosum_) and she's got a similar temperament. I've had the Curly Hair since she was a sling (she was my very first tarantula). She used to be a real sweetheart and I did handle her occasionally, but once she matured she became a bit more uncooperative. I've named her "Surly Temple" because she has occasionally given me a threat posture or kicked hairs - but not often. Mostly she just retreats into her hide and waits for me to go away.

If you prefer the look of the Red Knee, I'd say go for it. Personally, I think the Curly Hair is beautiful, too - but it doesn't have the bright coloration of the _smithi,_ if that's what you're looking for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 6, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Red knee... that's B. smithi, correct? Try to use scientific names, there are a few tarantulas that could dawn the name "red knee". So we're talking about B. smithi and B. albopilosum (the "curly hair").
> 
> You're not wrong in saying that B. smithi is a kicker! The severity of their setae varies from person to person. I don't think it's _that_ bad, but others have gotten rid of their spiders because of it. Note that B. albopilosum has the ability to kick as well, and their setae are about as bad as the B. smithi's in my opinion. Also remember that all tarantulas have individual characteristics - sure, they'll probably follow their species' generalities, but not always. Albo's are known to be pretty docile, but I have a girl that is quite skittish.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. That'll just be a quick edit to change the names. And I was already aware of the pet rock thing. I've wanted a tarantula for most of my life, and I know they don't like to do anything. Mammals are very wiry and have a physiology that causes them to move around constantly. Arthropods are able to hold completely still for huge amounts of time. But still, it's a friggin TARANTULA. That makes it awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 6, 2016)

e


sdsnybny said:


> then get both!


well i dont want two :/

Reactions: Funny 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 6, 2016)

z32upgrader said:


> I have two male B. smithi and they never kick hairs.  I also have a juvie female B. albopilosum and she never kicks hairs.  I disagree with the idea that the albo is dull brown.  My little lady is gorgeous!    My B. smithi are both pet rocks, but my albo is more active.  It's a trade off.  Why not both if money is not an issue?
> View attachment 224296


I don't think i want two tarantulas. Maybe after awhile of having one, i might get a male to breed mine, and im thinking about getting a pair of emperor scorpions, but i dont want to be a tarantula collector.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> Thanks for the advice. That'll just be a quick edit to change the names. And I was already aware of the pet rock thing. I've wanted a tarantula for most of my life, and I know they don't like to do anything. Mammals are very wiry and have a physiology that causes them to move around constantly. Arthropods are able to hold completely still for huge amounts of time. But still, it's a friggin TARANTULA. That makes it awesome.


mammals also have very different metabolism and anatomy than arthropods, there is almost no point comparing those 2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Nov 6, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> I don't think i want two tarantulas. Maybe after awhile of having one, i might get a male to breed mine, and im thinking about getting a pair of emperor scorpions, but* i dont want to be a tarantula collector.*


You say that now, but just wait...

I got one five years ago and now I have around 140.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 6, 2016)

z32upgrader said:


> You say that now, but just wait...
> 
> I got one five years ago and now I have around 140.


dang son. who knows? maybe ill like my tarantula so much ill get more.


----------



## EulersK (Nov 6, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> Thanks for the advice. That'll just be a quick edit to change the names. And I was already aware of the pet rock thing. I've wanted a tarantula for most of my life, and I know they don't like to do anything. Mammals are very wiry and have a physiology that causes them to move around constantly. Arthropods are able to hold completely still for huge amounts of time. But still, it's a friggin TARANTULA. That makes it awesome.


I mean, you really can't go wrong with any Brachypelma. I'm personally a huge fan of A. chalcodes and A. seemanni, maybe look at those two as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## EulersK (Nov 6, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> dang son. who knows? maybe ill like my tarantula so much ill get more.


You will. This hobby is strangely addicting, and as you can see, we kind of enable each other. It's like AA, if AA had beer.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 6, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> well i dont want two :/


I'm going to quote this back to you in a year when you have 50

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 5


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 6, 2016)

EulersK said:


> You will. This hobby is strangely addicting, and as you can see, we kind of enable each other. It's like AA, if AA had beer.


Its always been a mystery to me as to why people constantly bring up the pet rock thing. Like "hey, keep in mind, theyre really boring pets cuz they dont move". Its like people dont WANT others to get into the hobby. I understand its a warning that maybe people dont know what theyre getting into, but the way they say it makes me think they regret being in the hobby as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 6, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> Its always been a mystery to me as to why people constantly bring up the pet rock thing. Like "hey, keep in mind, theyre really boring pets cuz they dont move". Its like people dont WANT others to get into the hobby. I understand its a warning that maybe people dont know what theyre getting into, but the way they say it makes me think they regret being in the hobby as well.


Because we get so many questions on here (and other social media) about why someone's tarantula doesn't move, or if the tarantula needs exercise, or any number of other questions that show a serious lack of understanding about tarantulas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 6, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> I'm going to quote this back to you in a year when you have 50


bud
i probably still cant get a tarantula for a few more years. im in college. my mom doesnt want me to have one. as long as i have her breathing down my neck, if i DO manage to convince her to let me get one, 
there
is
no
POSSIBLE
way
she will let me have two, let alone 50

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## EulersK (Nov 6, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> Its always been a mystery to me as to why people constantly bring up the pet rock thing. Like "hey, keep in mind, theyre really boring pets cuz they dont move". Its like people dont WANT others to get into the hobby. I understand its a warning that maybe people dont know what theyre getting into, but the way they say it makes me think they regret being in the hobby as well.


Honestly, you're literally the first person I've seen on here that is prepared for the pet rock aspect. For most people, it's a turnoff. Everyone wants an active pet, not one that will sit in the same spot for days at a time. We just like to warn people, you know? It's kind of like warning people that certain breeds of dog will need a lot of attention. Myself, I actually enjoy a good pet rock. Work and school keeps me busy, so it's nice to have pets that don't need me around.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Walker253 (Nov 6, 2016)

I don't have a B albo. I have 2 B smithi's. Neither smithi is a hair kicker. One of them I bought from a guy that said she was a bad hair kicker. She has never kicked a hair at me. IMO, the B smithi is a better looking tarantula. The B smithi females live much longer when everything goes right. The albo won't live 30 years, more like 10-15. The smithi costs more too.


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 6, 2016)

I love the crazy hair on the B.albo's you can't look at one without cracking a smile.. They eat and grow like monsters specially in the first year..

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 6, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Honestly, you're literally the first person I've seen on here that is prepared for the pet rock aspect. For most people, it's a turnoff. Everyone wants an active pet, not one that will sit in the same spot for days at a time. We just like to warn people, you know? It's kind of like warning people that certain breeds of dog will need a lot of attention. Myself, I actually enjoy a good pet rock. Work and school keeps me busy, so it's nice to have pets that don't need me around.


I am? Man, you have no idea how badly ive wanted a tarantula/scorpion. Since i was, like, five. and im eighteen now. Ive done a ridiculous amount of research on this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 6, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> bud
> i probably still cant get a tarantula for a few more years. im in college. my mom doesnt want me to have one. as long as i have her breathing down my neck, if i DO manage to convince her to let me get one,
> there
> is
> ...


You can hide a lot of things in a closet.

Just sayin'

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 6, 2016)

Walker253 said:


> I don't have a B albo. I have 2 B smithi's. Neither smithi is a hair kicker. One of them I bought from a guy that said she was a bad hair kicker. She has never kicked a hair at me. IMO, the B smithi is a better looking tarantula. The B smithi females live much longer when everything goes right. They cost more too.


thanks bud


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 6, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> Its always been a mystery to me as to why people constantly bring up the pet rock thing. Like "hey, keep in mind, theyre really boring pets cuz they dont move". Its like people dont WANT others to get into the hobby. I understand its a warning that maybe people dont know what theyre getting into, but the way they say it makes me think they regret being in the hobby as well.


Nope it's to inform new keepers that some Ts do nothing for long periods of time..

It's always been a mystery to me why newbs ask us what kind of T they should buy


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 6, 2016)

14pokies said:


> Nope it's to inform new keepers that some Ts do nothing for long periods of time..
> 
> It's always been a mystery to me why newbs ask us what kind of T they should buy


i ask what T i should buy because if i did no research, i would get a random one, maybe one that's highly vicious and defensive, and something bad would happen and somebody or the tarantula could get hurt. i dont want that to happen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 6, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> maybe one that's highly vicious


No such thing.. Some Ts can act extremely defensive but that's as far as it goes..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Walker253 (Nov 6, 2016)

Throwing a little monkey in your wrench, since you're still in your negotiation stage with mom, look at these two. Grammostola pulchra and Brachypelma emilia. You'll like what you see.


----------



## Trenor (Nov 6, 2016)

I own two B.smithi and one B.albopilosum. I really enjoy them both and none of mine have been hair kickers. I think you'll be happy with either of those Ts.

Here are some shots of mine.

B.smithi # 2 is still small but is starting to get her colors.






B.albopilosum is one of my favorites out of all the Ts I own. No one can tell me that this T's look and colors are not great.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Love 2


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 6, 2016)

Walker253 said:


> Throwing a little monkey in your wrench, since you're still in your negotiation stage with mom, look at these two. Grammostola pulchra and Brachypelma emilia. You'll like what you see.


Trouble maker

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Nov 6, 2016)

I remember negotiating days with my mother too where she wouldn't let me have anything, then i moved to my grandparents and acquired a lot of animals. Now i'm again at mothers place and she have no problems at all with me having all those spiders and snakes. People do change minds, just try to show and explain to her what she can expect from them. Informing is the key


----------



## chanda (Nov 7, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> I'm going to quote this back to you in a year when you have 50


What's that got to do with anything? OP just said he didn't want _two. _He didn't say anything about not having 50.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Walker253 (Nov 7, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> I remember negotiating days with my mother too where she wouldn't let me have anything, then i moved to my grandparents and acquired a lot of animals. Now i'm again at mothers place and she have no problems at all with me having all those spiders and snakes. People do change minds, just try to show and explain to her what she can expect from them. Informing is the key


My Mom said "NO SNAKES!" (Yes it was in all caps). I had a 4' Columbian Rainbow Boa for almost 2 years that I told her and she believed was a legless lizard. Honest.

Now @Moakmeister the key to having 2 tarantulas is to start doing your own laundry and not have your mom clean up after you. I'm a guy, we know these things....haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Trenor (Nov 7, 2016)

Walker253 said:


> My Mom said "NO SNAKES!" (Yes it was in all caps). I had a 4' Columbian Rainbow Boa for almost 2 years that I told her and she believed was a legless lizard. Honest.


You shouldn't lie to your Mom.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 7, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I own two B.smithi and one B.albopilosum. I really enjoy them both and none of mine have been hair kickers. I think you'll be happy with either of those Ts.
> 
> Here are some shots of mine.
> 
> ...


Have i just seen nothing but bad footage of albopilosum? That's not at all what i thought they looked like. I even held a mature male in my hand just a few days ago, and it, too, seemed to be a solid brown/black color. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




That said, your T's are awesome-looking and adorably fluffy


----------



## chanda (Nov 7, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> Its always been a mystery to me as to why people constantly bring up the pet rock thing. Like "hey, keep in mind, theyre really boring pets cuz they dont move". Its like people dont WANT others to get into the hobby. I understand its a warning that maybe people dont know what theyre getting into, but the way they say it makes me think they regret being in the hobby as well.


Personally, I _love_ my "pet rocks." Sure, I like my skittish, defensive, aggressive feeders, too - but the pet rocks are the ones I can pull out for classroom presentations and show the kids! My _G. rosea_ and dwarf _Aphonopelma_ may not be the most active spiders, but they sure are cooperative on those rare occasions when I want a reliable tarantula I can hold! My African Flat Rock Scorpion (_H. troglodytes_) is a total "pet rock" and I am absolutely smitten with her because I've finally got a scorpion I'm not afraid to hold. Pet rocks are great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 7, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> I remember negotiating days with my mother too where she wouldn't let me have anything, then i moved to my grandparents and acquired a lot of animals. Now i'm again at mothers place and she have no problems at all with me having all those spiders and snakes. People do change minds, just try to show and explain to her what she can expect from them. Informing is the key


no, like, you dont know my mom. she didnt like my leopard gecko when i was a kid. She's not even an arachnophobe. To her, this is just something that straight-up isnt up for debate, period.


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 7, 2016)

chanda said:


> Personally, I _love_ my "pet rocks." Sure, I like my skittish, defensive, aggressive feeders, too - but the pet rocks are the ones I can pull out for classroom presentations and show the kids! My _G. rosea_ and dwarf _Aphonopelma_ may not be the most active spiders, but they sure are cooperative on those rare occasions when I want a reliable tarantula I can hold! My African Flat Rock Scorpion (_H. troglodytes_) is a total "pet rock" and I am absolutely smitten with her because I've finally got a scorpion I'm not afraid to hold. Pet rocks are great!


I hear you on the flat-rock. I held one a few days ago

	
	
		
		
	


	




 and it didnt move once. I also held an emperor:  

	
	
		
		
	


	




which almost immediately took a dive off my hand onto the table.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Nov 7, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> Have i just seen nothing but bad footage of albopilosum? That's not at all what i thought they looked like. I even held a mature male in my hand just a few days ago, and it, too, seemed to be a solid brown/black color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen some that were less fuzzy then mine and more of a consistent color brown. I picked that one up from Jamies Ts about a year ago. The photo was taken using a daylight bulb in a soft light box and no flash using a micro lens. Also her abdomen was a bit darker there because she was getting ready to molt.


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Nov 7, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> no, like, you dont know my mom. she didnt like my leopard gecko when i was a kid. She's not even an arachnophobe. To her, this is just something that stright-up isnt up for debate, period.


I know how you feel. My mom SCREAMS at me every other week when I ask to get crickets.  She hates spending money. (But just dropped $1200 on a TV we didn't need at all) She also keeps telling me "You can't get anymore" but every few months I get two or three added to the collection. She thinks their pretty cool now and practically MADE me by the C. lividum she saw on a dealer's website. So that will be "her" tarantula. And by "hers" she means I keep it in my room with the others and take care of it and she just gets to take credit for owning it  (Plus it's a Cyriopagopus, not gonna let her have it as her first T  ) I usually use holidays as an excuse for getting more now, or being a good kiddy  My birthday is this month so that's my excuse for getting two more scorpions + the C. lividum this time

B. albopilosum was my first T ever, and I have two now, they're both awesome and individuals within the species vary greatly. Kirby was my first, got her as a tiny 1/2" sling and after only two years she is only just over 2". Aragog was my second T and she grew from 2" to 4" in about 6 months


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 7, 2016)

AlbatrossWarrior said:


> I know how you feel. My mom SCREAMS at me every other week when I ask to get crickets.  She hates spending money. (But just dropped $1200 on a TV we didn't need at all) She also keeps telling me "You can't get anymore" but every few months I get two or three added to the collection. She thinks their pretty cool now and practically MADE me by the C. lividum she saw on a dealer's website. So that will be "her" tarantula. And by "hers" she means I keep it in my room with the others and take care of it and she just gets to take credit for owning it  (Plus it's a Cyriopagopus, not gonna let her have it as her first T  ) I usually use holidays as an excuse for getting more now, or being a good kiddy  My birthday is this month so that's my excuse for getting two more scorpions + the C. lividum this time
> 
> B. albopilosum was my first T ever, and I have two now, they're both awesome and individuals within the species vary greatly. Kirby was my first, got her as a tiny 1/2" sling and after only two years she is only just over 2". Aragog was my second T and she grew from 2" to 4" in about 6 months


well, mothers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## chanda (Nov 7, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> well, mothers.


Yeah, and I'm in the opposite boat - my kids keep telling me, "Mom, you've got too many tarantulas!" (and scorpions, and centipedes, and insects, and... well, you get the picture!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Love 2


----------



## johnny quango (Nov 7, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> Have i just seen nothing but bad footage of albopilosum? That's not at all what i thought they looked like. I even held a mature male in my hand just a few days ago, and it, too, seemed to be a solid brown/black color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing as there are a lot of pictures of B albo slings here's my juvenile around 3" i hope it helps


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 7, 2016)

For starter if you're going to get a Brachypelma albopilosum I would get the ones from Nicaragua, the photos of the albopilosum that have been posted are the "Hobby" specimens. You could also do Brachypelma annitha since you like the smithi or this is even better idea get all four. I will post photos of the Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua", hobby Brachypelma albopilosum "Hobby", Brachypelma annitha and Brachypelma smithi.

*Brachypelma albopilosum "Hobby"*
*




*
*Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua"





Brachypelma annitha





Brachypelma smithi




*

Reactions: Like 5 | Helpful 1 | Love 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 7, 2016)

That annitha....drool. How hard is it to find juvenile/adult females of them Jose?
@Exoskeleton Invertebrates


----------



## dopamine (Nov 7, 2016)

B. albopilosum FTW. They look so cuddly lol. When they're slings they make some pretty impressive burrows, too.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 7, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> That annitha....drool. How hard is it to find juvenile/adult females of them Jose?
> @Exoskeleton Invertebrates


 I don't know if there are any available anymore as babies. Juvenile and adult good luck finding them at that size.


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 7, 2016)

johnny quango said:


> Seeing as there are a lot of pictures of B albo slings here's my juvenile around 3" i hope it helps


fluffy <3

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 7, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> For starter if you're going to get a Brachypelma albopilosum I would get the ones from Nicaragua, the photos of the albopilosum that have been posted are the "Hobby" specimens. You could also do Brachypelma annitha since you like the smithi or this is even better idea get all four. I will post photos of the Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua", hobby Brachypelma albopilosum "Hobby", Brachypelma annitha and Brachypelma smithi.
> 
> *Brachypelma albopilosum "Hobby"*
> *
> ...


I would very much like an annitha, but ive been told that its actually just a different population of smithi. Plus, theyre rare, expensive, and hard to tell from smithis, so even if i find one, its probably either a scam or an innocent mistake.


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 7, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> I don't know if there are any available anymore as babies. Juvenile and adult good luck finding them at that size.


Thanks Jose


----------



## viper69 (Nov 7, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> My debate comes in because the smithi is apparently a hair-kicker to the max. I've seen them kick hairs when someone holds their hand above them. This would make me go for the albopilosum, but the smithi looks so much more awesome. The albopilosum is a dull brown color, not really very appealing. So, tarantula experts, I ask you: which tarantula is more fun, and a better overall experience?


When you buy a Brachy the flicking is a crapshoot. You can buy any of them and end up with a flicker that you despise. There's always MANY exceptions to the rule of "flickiness" most to least (for the most common asked) boehmei>emilia>smithi>albo

I have adult females I raised since sling (except for boehmei) and so far their behavior fits the above. At no time can I predict what/when they will fick. Except boehmei, that's an almost 100% guarantee for anything husbandry related that requires removal of lid (NOT FUN).

Aside, my smith and albo have pretty much the same pet rock behavior. One is no "different" than the next.

For eating, albo is one incredible eater. She also didn't eat for 18 months as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ErinM31 (Nov 7, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> For starter if you're going to get a Brachypelma albopilosum I would get the ones from Nicaragua, the photos of the albopilosum that have been posted are the "Hobby" specimens. You could also do Brachypelma annitha since you like the smithi or this is even better idea get all four. I will post photos of the Brachypelma albopilosum "Nicaragua", hobby Brachypelma albopilosum "Hobby", Brachypelma annitha and Brachypelma smithi.
> 
> *Brachypelma albopilosum "Hobby"*
> *
> ...


Can I rate this post "love", "informative" and "helpful"!  Gorgeous T's! 

Is it the color of the setae that indicates the _B. albopilosum_ "hobby" has been outcrossed?


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 7, 2016)

I have an adult B. Smithi and it hasn't kicked hairs at me yet.  It eats live prey regularly.  I don't own an albopilosum so I can't give a comparison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles (Nov 7, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> Can I rate this post "love", "informative" and "helpful"!  Gorgeous T's!
> 
> Is it the color of the setae that indicates the _B. albopilosum_ "hobby" has been outcrossed?


The "albopilosum" part of the name means "white hair." The WC Nicaraguans are definitely paler than the golden hobby specimens, so it's a good first indicator. The WC are also fluffier. Keeping good labels is also important. Who knows how diluted the new ones will end up being down the road... It could also just be a locality difference. I think initially hobby stock came from Honduras, but I could be mistaken.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 7, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> they are the same size


Most _B. smithis _that I have seen are on average larger than the majority of _B. albo's _that I have seen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Draketeeth (Nov 8, 2016)

I've got two _B. albos_ and really adore them. The species was my first tarantula, and I have no real complaints about them. I've not had either of mine ever flick a hair or throw a threat pose. My older albo just likes to keep to itself in its burrow and sometimes pile substrate in its water dish. My younger albo was sold to me at discount from the LPS because no one wanted the "common brown spider" and they all missed out, I've got a full time excavator on my hands who has a fearless streak. It's fabulous. Neither have refused a meal. My older albo just molted and went from a pretty dusty brown with pale pink hairs to a stunning chocolate brown with those pale hairs. They had different personalities right from the start with one being more shy, and the other more willing to remain out in the open.

If someone were to present me with the choice between another albo sling or my first smithi, I'd pick the albo, no contest. I love the curly little dears.

however I'd turn down either in a heartbeat for an _Euathlus sp. red_.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 8, 2016)

I have a B.smithi and a B.albopilosum. The B.smithi kicks hair as soon as I open the enclosure, then when I fill her waterdish, remove boli, and lastly, when I drop a feeder in. Which sucks, cause I am developing an increasing sensitivity/allergy to especially her hairs. 
She makes up for it by being stunning, always in plain sight, and an almost compulsive relicator 

My B.albopilosum female was a hobbyform, so it doesn't have long white hairs, but short pinkish. (sold her), same with my MM. I also have a sling, don't know much about gender or colouring. 
The female was quiet, good eater, but didn't do much. My male was the same, until he molted to maturity. He is now a threatposing, fang-baring, nervous little guy who chases everything, from water to my tongs, or the lid of his enclosure. 
The sling is a bit zappy, but a great eater.


----------



## Formerphobe (Nov 8, 2016)

None of my Brachypelma have been hair flickers but, they are all individuals in that regard. My B smithi male has gotten a little flighty as he nears maturity. 
You can't go wrong with any of the species in the genus. Just pick one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 8, 2016)

Thistles said:


> The "albopilosum" part of the name means "white hair." The WC Nicaraguans are definitely paler than the golden hobby specimens, so it's a good first indicator. The WC are also fluffier. Keeping good labels is also important. Who knows how diluted the new ones will end up being down the road... It could also just be a locality difference. I think initially hobby stock came from Honduras, but I could be mistaken.


I've always known them as the Honduran Curly Hair.

According to Tarantupedia:


> Brachypelma albopilosum is a species of tarantula known commonly as the Honduran curlyhair or simply Curlyhair tarantula. Its native range includes Central America, from Honduras to Costa Rica.
> 
> They are terrestrial, opportunistic burrowing spiders. This tarantula is covered in long hairs that have a characteristic curl to them giving them a unique look.
> 
> The Curlyhair tarantula is a plump-bodied spider, covered with dark brown to black hair. It has a golden-bronze sheen due to longer gold hairs that cover the whole body, which are particularly dense on the hind legs.Males are often a lighter bronze color than females.


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 8, 2016)

@Bugmom 
There are specimens found in Nicaragua recently that, according to breeders, resemble the 'true' form of B.albopilosum when that species entered the hobby. 
http://arachnoboards.com/threads/b-albopilosum-and-forms.286046/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 8, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> I would very much like an annitha, but ive been told that its actually just a different population of smithi. Plus, theyre rare, expensive, and hard to tell from smithis, so even if i find one, its probably either a scam or an innocent mistake.


 For many years B. smithi and B. annitha are consider to be two separate species. With the new taxonomy revision on the Brachypelma species from my understanding is Brachypelma annitha will no longer be a valid name. Supposedly it suppose to be Brachypelma hamorii. This is not 100% percent true but that is the word that it has been said to me. So if that is the case annitha is still and will be a separate species like it should. I've had a few specimens of smithi and annitha and still do at home there is a difference between the two.
You guys need to to spend some extra cash when annitha is available for sale so you can see the difference between the two species, same with Brachypelma boehmei and baumgarteni. A lot of people are missing out on the baumgarteni. For the first time in history the female baumgarteni will finally be described. Watch out for the hybrids between boehmei and baumgarteni. Purchase from dealers that have the pure species don't miss out on them.

Don't wonder about the species get them and enjoy them.


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 8, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> For many years B. smithi and B. annitha are consider to be two separate species. With the new taxonomy revision on the Brachypelma species from my understanding is Brachypelma annitha will no longer be a valid name. Supposedly it suppose to be Brachypelma hamorii. This is not 100% percent true but that is the word that it has been said to me. So if that is the case annitha is still and will be a separate species like it should. I've had a few specimens of smithi and annitha and still do at home there is a difference between the two.
> You guys need to to spend some extra cash when annitha is available for sale so you can see the difference between the two species, same with Brachypelma boehmei and baumgarteni. A lot of people are missing out on the baumgarteni. For the first time in history the female baumgarteni will finally be described. Watch out for the hybrids between boehmei and baumgarteni. Purchase from dealers that have the pure species don't miss out on them.


I bought an adult female B. baumgarteni earlier this year and man, what a beautiful tarantula. Absolutely stunning.

I have what I am sure is a boehmei hybrid also. By all accounts, I would expect him to be mature by now. He's at or near 6" leg span, refuses to eat after his last molt, and acts like a mature male, but no emboli. I don't know what's up with him and I wonder if it has anything to do with being a hybrid. He's very pretty, as you can see, but I don't believe him to be a pure boehmei so he's a pet only (photo of him below). I don't expect him to be around much longer since he's refused every manner of feeder I've given him (including bug soup, just in case).

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 8, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> I bought an adult female B. baumgarteni earlier this year and man, what a beautiful tarantula. Absolutely stunning.
> 
> I have what I am sure is a boehmei hybrid also. By all accounts, I would expect him to be mature by now. He's at or near 6" leg span, refuses to eat after his last molt, and acts like a mature male, but no emboli. I don't know what's up with him and I wonder if it has anything to do with being a hybrid. He's very pretty, as you can see, but I don't believe him to be a pure boehmei so he's a pet only (photo of him below). I don't expect him to be around much longer since he's refused every manner of feeder I've given him (including bug soup, just in case).


 Yes he is a hybrid baumgarteni/boehmei. You have a female baumgarteni lets see photos? Who did you purchase from?


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 8, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> Yes he is a hybrid baumgarteni/boehmei. You have a female baumgarteni lets see photos? Who did you purchase from?


Swift. 

I can't get the other photos I have of her to upload but here's one.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 8, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> Swift.
> 
> I can't get the other photos I have of her to upload but here's one.


 I had a feeling you were going to say Swift. I remember him telling me that he had a female that he put up for sale. Swift also just weeks ago acquire the new bloodline baumgarteni from Mexico. If you have not gotten any yet you should. This new bloodlines were produced by a wild caught female and was bred by Jorge Mendoza the taxonomist who is publishing the new Brachypelma revision. I bought some of those baumgarteni when they were imported.


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 8, 2016)

Exoskeleton Invertebrates said:


> I had a feeling you were going to say Swift. I remember him telling me that he had a female that he put up for sale. Swift also just weeks ago acquire the new bloodline baumgarteni from Mexico. If you have not gotten any yet you should. This new bloodlines were produced by a wild caught female and was bred by Jorge Mendoza the taxonomist who is publishing the new Brachypelma revision. I bought some of those baumgarteni when they were imported.


I saw that he had baumgarteni for sale, with CITES documentation. It's very tempting to get some.

I don't know how I'll find a true baumgarteni male for my female. If you have any ideas, I'm all ears.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Nov 8, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> I saw that he had baumgarteni for sale, with CITES documentation. It's very tempting to get some.
> 
> I don't know how I'll find a true baumgarteni male for my female. If you have any ideas, I'm all ears.


 I have two males they are the ones from Holland and they are true baumgarteni. These males are from two to three generations of inbreeding, so if that does not bother you you can pm me and go from there. I'm only letting one go though.


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 8, 2016)

Out of curiosity where does B. klassi fit in on the hair flicking when compared to the other Brach's?  For their price the tarantula should be required to sign a "No Flick" agreement.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 8, 2016)

I have three of each species and I am always going to vote Brachypelma albopilosum above nearly all other species - even the Brachypelma smithi.
My two juvenile male B.smithi are hair kicking demons. The minute I move their enclosure the tiniest bit - they spin around and start kicking hair at me. I have had to start wearing gloves because of them specifically. I have an absolute darling juvenile female B.smithi, who I got only a couple of weeks back, and she is the complete opposite. She never kicks hairs at me and I have even handled her a tiny bit. She is the complete opposite of my boys.
None of the B.smithi do much moving and they are not active at all... except when they're kicking hair at me. None of them burrow and they basically sit on their substrate, sit in their hide, or sometimes sit on their fake plants. They are not active in the least. The female might be a bit more active than the boys are, but she is literally in the same spot for hours on end. 
I have a juvenile male, juvenile female, and an unsexed spiderling of the B. albopilosum. None of them kick hairs. The boy is constantly on the move and burrowing and making all these cool tunnels. When he isn't doing that - he is filling his waterdish. My female is very active in the evenings and I see her moving around all the time. She doesn't burrow, but does use her hide. The spiderling is also a burrowing maniac.
In my experience, I would have to say that my B. albopilosum are far more active than my B.smithi are. The albo's have far better appetites and are faster growing. Overall, I would say that they are both fairly tolerant, but because of the hair kicking buggers, I would have to put the B.albo's higher in that category too.
Brachypelma albopilosum gets my vote... hands down.
My gorgeous bunch.... not drab at all in my books.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 4


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 8, 2016)

Note To Self: Remove sticky note from refrigerator that says "No more tarantulas"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 8, 2016)

Just to be fair, though... 
my B.smithi are pretty cooperative models, once they've calmed down a bit and are a favourite of mine to photograph. Especially my little girl, Autumn. She is far better behaved than the naughty little boys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## BCspiderman7 (Nov 8, 2016)

johnny quango said:


> Seeing as there are a lot of pictures of B albo slings here's my juvenile around 3" i hope it helps


Mine is identical to yours.....Love my curly haired T


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice y'all. What about a Grammastola pulchripes? They look like a bigger albopilosum, but do they live as long, and are they as docile?


----------



## Thistles (Nov 10, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> Thanks for all the advice y'all. What about a Grammastola pulchripes? They look like a bigger albopilosum, but do they live as long, and are they as docile?


They're also a great choice! True beauties, gentle and giant, with long lives.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 10, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> Thanks for all the advice y'all. What about a Grammastola pulchripes? They look like a bigger albopilosum, but do they live as long, and are they as docile?


They look considerably different to the B. albopilosum. I have a sub-adult female and a mature male. Although I have never seen any defensive behaviour from them, not even a hair kick, they have always been far more skittish than some of my others. I also find them faster growing than some of their slower cousins. 
They are absolutely stunning and I adore them.
My female, Portia.



My male, Brutus.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 10, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> They look considerably different to the B. albopilosum. I have a sub-adult female and a mature male. Although I have never seen any defensive behaviour from them, not even a hair kick, they have always been far more skittish than some of my others. I also find them faster growing than some of their slower cousins.
> They are absolutely stunning and I adore them.
> My female, Portia.
> View attachment 224640
> ...


sounds good, BUT do they live as long/allow you to pinch grab them?


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 10, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> sounds good, BUT do they live as long/allow you to pinch grab them?


Females are probably in the 15-20 year range for lifespan, while males will be much shorter. I try not to pinch grab anyone unless it is necessary. It can be very dangerous, especially if they are smaller.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Moakmeister (Nov 10, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> Females are probably in the 15-20 year range for lifespan, while males will be much shorter. I try not to pinch grab anyone unless it is necessary. It can be very dangerous, especially if they are smaller.


dang. rly wanted my first T to live for thirty years. ill stick with the albopilosum.


----------



## 14pokies (Nov 10, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> dang. rly wanted my first T to live for thirty years. ill stick with the albopilosum.


Just because a T can live for 30 years doesn't mean it will.. Chances are high you won't make it 30 more years.. Buy a T that appeals to you and take it day to day bro..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Award 1


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 10, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> dang. rly wanted my first T to live for thirty years. ill stick with the albopilosum.


They don't live to be thirty years either. Probably closer to the twenty year mark.
Only the really slow growers, B.smithi, G.porteri, have the potential of living that long. And it isn't a guarantee that they will live that long, but that is the top end of the spectrum for those species.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 10, 2016)

somehow was duplicated.


----------



## Hydrazine (Nov 12, 2016)

Welp, went to an exotic pet expo/fair today and saw this cute little B.albo and..oh well, welcome tarantula #11.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## darkness975 (Nov 12, 2016)

Moakmeister said:


> sounds good, BUT do they live as long/allow you to pinch grab them?


Unless there is some kind of emergency I would not pinch grab (or regular grab or handle) your Tarantula.  It is not good for them.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## MeAndMyRosie (Nov 13, 2016)

EulersK said:


> I mean, you really can't go wrong with any Brachypelma. I'm personally a huge fan of A. chalcodes and A. seemanni, maybe look at those two as well.


Moody and even more moody!!


----------



## MeAndMyRosie (Nov 13, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> You can hide a lot of things in
> 
> 
> Trenor said:
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Nov 13, 2016)

I mean really, that is the women that wiped your stinky butt when you were little. Have some respect.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 14, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I mean really, that is the women that wiped your stinky butt when you were little. Have some respect.


Oh, if that was my kid hiding anything in a closet, they'd be grounded for a very long time. Oh, wait, my teenager already IS grounded for a very long time for hiding things from us!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 14, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> Oh, if that was my kid hiding anything in a closet, they'd be grounded for a very long time. Oh, wait, my teenager already IS grounded for a very long time for hiding things from us!


And it doesn't even stop when you become an adult.  I called my mom on Sunday (lives in another state) and she asked about the noise in the background (Oops!  I forgot to move my cricket tub to the other room).  I told her it was my computer fan making noises.  I just can't tell her I own and love spiders.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 14, 2016)

Jeff23 said:


> And it doesn't even stop when you become an adult.  I called my mom on Sunday (lives in another state) and she asked about the noise in the background (Oops!  I forgot to move my cricket tub to the other room).  I told her it was my computer fan making noises.  I just can't tell her I own and love spiders.


@57 not telling your mom you love spiders... 
Seriously though, i can understand why. No need to scare her needlessly.


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 14, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> @57 not telling your mom you love spiders...
> Seriously though, i can understand why. No need to scare her needlessly.


Yes.  And if I did tell her it would only get worse the more I talked.  If I told her I was paying money for spiders it would get even worse.  She would never understand about tarantulas.  She is at the age where it is best to not go there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moonohol (Nov 14, 2016)

Jeff23 said:


> Yes.  And if I did tell her it would only get worse the more I talked.  If I told her I was paying money for spiders it would get even worse.  She would never understand about tarantulas.  She is at the age where it is best to not go there.


Reading this, I feel pretty grateful that my mom is always asking how her (eight-legged) grandbabies are doing whenever we talk. I'm assuming she gave up hope of getting actual grandbabies a long time ago, ahahaha.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 14, 2016)

Moonohol said:


> Reading this, I feel pretty grateful that my mom is always asking how her (eight-legged) grandbabies are doing whenever we talk. I'm assuming she gave up hope of getting actual grandbabies a long time ago, ahahaha.


That is a great!  I have no plans to hide my hobby from friends, people at work, or other people I meet.  It is their loss if they don't like it.  And I love the idea of converting more people to have better respect for spiders.

But I try to protect my Mom from any additional stress.  At this point it is best for her to just enjoy the rest of her time in the world.

Reactions: Love 1


----------

